
Show HN: HN for Ethereum directly on the Blockchain - tomw1808
https://tomw1808.github.io/Freshdapps/#/
======
salomelunarojas
But if this is running on Ethereum, who is paying for it? Doesn't it need
"gas"?

~~~
tomw1808
Better late than never:

It needs gas only when there is a change (add/remove), it doesn't need gas to
read.

